# My Trip to KUALA LUMPUR!!



## idiamindada (Nov 4, 2010)

genting was opened to public in 1970s. for sure it's not a new thing….

Malaysia has 2 more popular hill stations. far up the hill, more on eco-tourism, not like Genting which is 100% amusement.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

idiamindada said:


> genting was opened to public in 1970s. for sure it's not a new thing….
> 
> Malaysia has 2 more popular hill stations. far up the hill, more on eco-tourism, not like Genting which is 100% amusement.


yea it looked pretty 70's to me. nonetheless an interesting place admid the heat and humidity of KL!


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

Keep them coming, man! Am learning a lot from your KL trip and I might do the same itinerary when I go there soon. kay:


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

_zner_ said:


> Keep them coming, man! Am learning a lot from your KL trip and I might do the same itinerary when I go there soon. kay:


thanks! if you want to know my itinerary here it is from memory
*
Day 1*: land in KL at noon, rest, walk around Bukit Bintang area to explore and get feel of place. At night, went to eat at Jalan Alor food street - must go!

*Day 2*: Today planned to visit the Menara KL Observation deck. After, must visit the Petronas Towers too, so we went there but didn't go up (we heard from different people/sources that it's better to go up Menara.) Anyway, took photos from bottom of the twin towers and visited the Suria Mall inside. Walk around park area outside the towers complex. At night, visited Chinatown to walk around and have dinner there - must go as well!! Later, took photos of Petronas Towers at night.

*Day 3*: Did a 'city tour'. Visited Istana Negara, Thean Hou temple, Independance Square areas, the railway station/National mosque area & National Museum. Do it with a designated driver if you want convience. After, we visited Berjaya Times Square.

*Day 4*: Plan to go to Genting Highlands. On the way there via the expressway you pass the Batu Caves so we stopped there to take a few photos. We didn't go up the caves but if you have time, you should! After, went to Genting and spent most of the day there. The trip takes about 1 hour i think. At night after resting in hotel, we came out to walk around Sungei Wang Plaza/ had dinner. 

*Day 5*: Final day in Malaysia! On the way to the airport, we had a short, 1 hour or so tour around Putrajaya in the car and also stopping off at a few places to take photos before continuing on to the airport! 

Thats pretty much what I did in brief.

Still many places (and shopping malls!) that we missed so definately next time!


----------



## idiamindada (Nov 4, 2010)

travelworld123 said:


> *Day 3*: Did a 'city tour'. Visited *Istana Negara*, Thean Hou temple, Independance Square areas, the railway station/National mosque area & National Museum. Do it with a designated driver if you want convience. After, we visited Berjaya Times Square.


the National palace will soon open to public once the new palace completed this year end.

so we can enter and see luxury and grandeur that the King enjoys…..


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

idiamindada said:


> the National palace will soon open to public once the new palace completed this year end.
> 
> so we can enter and see luxury and grandeur that the King enjoys…..


really!?
wow, what new palace?


----------



## idiamindada (Nov 4, 2010)

travelworld123 said:


> really!?
> wow, what new palace?


this ugly new palace…




rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

idiamindada said:


> this ugly new palace…


lol, it'll probably be magnificent once completed


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

Somehow, no offence to anyone, I can't find a single reason to like this city, it has a smoggy environment and I cannot find that homey feeling I've seen in other Asian cities like Tokyo or Singapore. It's my honest opinion. Nevertheless, I Cannot denied or lie that it has within its smoggy environment great architecture that should be visible and admired a bit more than it's highrises.


----------



## idiamindada (Nov 4, 2010)

armael said:


> Somehow, no offence to anyone, I can't find a single reason to like this city, it has a smoggy environment and I cannot find that homey feeling I've seen in other Asian cities like Tokyo or Singapore. It's my honest opinion. Nevertheless, I Cannot denied or lie that it has within its smoggy environment great architecture that should be visible and admired a bit that it's highrises.


u have made your choice and i'm happy to know that. thanks  

anyway, KL is located in a valley. geographically, valley traps dust and haze. :yes: KL is just being 'unlucky'.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

armael said:


> Somehow, no offence to anyone, I can't find a single reason to like this city, it has a smoggy environment and I cannot find that homey feeling I've seen in other Asian cities like Tokyo or Singapore. It's my honest opinion. Nevertheless, I Cannot denied or lie that it has within its smoggy environment great architecture that should be visible and admired a bit more than it's highrises.


fair enough, what do you mean by homey feeling?


^^ and yea, KL is sort of like Chengdu, built in a vast valley that 'traps' to fog and air etc...
but I think this gives it a unique feel to it. We were lucky to have one day that was very sunny and bright but man, that heat was unbearable lol


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Some more photos from around KL


Beautiful architecture of Thean Hou Temple










Skyscrapers close up 










chinatown food!










Maybank










Traffic jam view! we witnessed traffic jams that were still there like in midnight!










view of skyline


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ You stayed at Royale Bintang Hotel huh? Judging from the 5th pic above...


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ yep, lol nice spot


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

some more assorted photos!


taken from in a taxi randomly










Bukit Bintang again










Menara KL - taken from Bintang walk 










The monorail at it's station - it's so awesome passing by office skyscrapers and twisting through the city










The path of the monorail!










Drool.... (this is at Jalan Alor food street)


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

a few more photos:


some apartments on the way to Batu Caves/Genting Highlands










The lively street of Bintang Walk in Bukit Bintang!










and again!










I was surprised at the green-ness of the city and this is taken next to one of the monorail stations










a monorail station looking down from the Menara KL










Some skyscrapers from the Menara KL base


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice updates, keep them coming


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

some more!


taken from the Menara KL










another one










Petronas Towers!










Berjaya Times Sqaure!










Near the base of the towers










Bukit Bintang


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm about to post a new thread on my recent trip to Bangkok! Link will be in my signature soon


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for a nice thread on KL. In about two weeks time I should be landing there where my trip around Asia shall start. KL is a marvellous city and I have been there twice already but I still feel like I don't know this city because never spent there more than 1 night and both times it was merely a quick stop rather than a proper visit.

And what's up with the heat? I also remember the unbearable heat! Even though Bangkok temperatures are similar (i.e. +33C or so during daytime) but somehow KL feels hotter... or is it just me? Anyway, I'll be keenly waiting for your Bangkok photos which is a megapolis in a league of its own.


----------

